# Lavender EO



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I need to buy some Lavender. The only one that is under $45pp is 40/42. The least expensive($33pp if I buy 10 lb) is from Lebermuth, and Bulk Apothacary has one pound for $40. I dont mind paying $7 more as long as I dont need ot buy so much at one time. BUT do you think the quality is the same? thanks, Dorit


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

For something like that and you only want a pound, I would buy the least expensive shipping. Check out newdirectionsaromatics.com also.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

thanks, I forgot about NDA.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I like Lebermuth's 4042.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Cindy, that's good cause I just bought 10 pounds of it , lol


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Cindy, I am getting ready to make my first order from Lebermuth. Any hints or warnings? I have sent two emails to set up an account with no replies - I wonder about their customer service. Cathy


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Cathy, I had problem with my first order on the web site so I called and talked to Jennifer (ext 2205) she is nice to talk to and very helpful. She set me up with an account and I think they deliver in good time. Dorit


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I am sooooo over buying from small resellers. Dorit


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks Dorit, I will give them a call today.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

BTW I do buy my FOs from Tamara, she is the only reseller I deal with.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you Dorit


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Toni is also very helpful. I have had no issues with them whatsoever. And I have not been disappointed with any eo's that I've purchased from them.


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Talked with Toni today . . . very helpful . . . great customer service!


----------

